# Ideas for this weekend, 40 miles of manchester???



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys???


The last few weekends we have been going to the lakes or north wales,
for this weekend we are looking for something slightly closer because we might need to get home quickly on sunday, 

So any ideas??? something on our doorstep that we have been missing, we spend a lot of time in the peak district so have seen most of it and we are looking for something new.

Open to all suggestions, but we like canoing and cycling.

Thanks folks


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just suggested this on another thread

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/festival/2009/index.html

Might it suit you? Good walking as well as the arts. Not sure about cycling unless you're good at steep hills or want to stick to the canal towpath.

Chris


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Sale Water Park?

It's inside the M60, and you can walk to Jackson's Boat or Chorlton-Green.

Possibly a dogging show late in the evening, but that's pure speculation...

NO I don't.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

eddisford bridge clitheroe, A59 east from preston. cant remember wether it is c+cc or cc. site on the side of river. think it is the river ribble. 

or salterforth caravan site between colne and earby A56. leeds liverpool canal 400yds away. plenty of country roads to cycle.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

How about Gisburn Forest, just about 40'ish miles away. There's both a CS & CL within a mile at Tosside, a pub & cycle tracks into the forest.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

how about,

http://www.hollybankcaravanpark.co.uk

there last weekend no pressure site park where you like, leave when you like,


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> How about Gisburn Forest, just about 40'ish miles away. There's both a CS & CL within a mile at Tosside, a pub & cycle tracks into the forest.


in front of the pub in tosside (the dog and partridge) there is a lane directly in front about a 100yds down is a great site bowland forest campsite £10 pn there is fishing on it aswell great cycling and good walks throught the forest. (if you go to the pub he might even let you stay on his carpark if you are eating there if you do go ask for tim)

and where buffallobill said is good there is also another site close to there called the three rivers which isnt too bad,


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

tommytli said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> > in front of the pub in tosside (the dog and partridge) there is a lane directly in front about a 100yds down is a great site bowland forest campsite £10 pn there is fishing on it aswell great cycling and good walks throught the forest. (if you go to the pub he might even let you stay on his carpark if you are eating there if you do go ask for tim)
> ...


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

you could give hollingworth lake a try
canoe on the lake plenty of walks around and not to far


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> tommytli said:
> 
> 
> > Alfa_Scud said:
> ...


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

you could give hollingworth lake a try
canoe on the lake plenty of walks around and not to far


----------

